#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  trusspennen richting

## kristofb

een redelijk intelligente niet-technieker stelde mij pas de volgende vraag : waarom staan de pennen van de trussen onder een hoek van 45 gr staan en niet recht (evenwijdig met de vloer) dat zou veel tijd uitsparen bij montage en demontage (omdat de truss niet meer omgedraaid moet worden). Hij zei dat nog geen technieker hem hier een juist antwoord kon opgeven. Heeft hij het gouden ei van prolyte gevonden ? of heeft het iets met krachtverdelingen te maken.

----------


## moderator

Hij heeft nog nooit een stukje serieuze prolyte truss gezien... Alleen de X en de H series hebben de pennen onder 45graden.
Alle zwaardere soorten hebben de pennen aan de onderzijde horizontaal en aan de bovenzijde verticaal.
Zodoende is het inderdaad niet nodig om de truss op te tillen om pennen te tikken.
Wil ook wel opgelost worden door je lengtes op de takelkisten te leggen, minder bukken ook nog en je bent een beetje ( afhankelijk van wat je bouwt) mobiel.

Voorbeeldje: Prolyte Products - Performance in aluminium

----------


## kristofb

dat wist hij wel, maar waarom niet in de X en H series. Dat blijft de vraag.

----------


## moderator

Daar is een hele simpele reden voor: Wanneer dit zou worden toegepast, zeg...vanaf morgen, dan is niet alle X en H die in omloop is compatibel met elkaar...Dat zou pas vervelend zijn!
en be real, 12m X30 pak je nog wel op.. gaat je met zwaardere truss echt niet lukken zonder hernia :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kristofb

Dat is nog geen antwoord op de basisvraag. Dat compatibel zijn is nog op te lossen door couplers. Bereken is de tijd (en dus het geld) dat er zou uitgespaard worden als je die truss niet meer moet oppakken of omdraaien.
Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat prolyte zo een nieuwe type truss niet zou uitbrengen. Ze zouden er veel geld mee kunnen verdienen, want ik denk dat de meesten toch stilletjes zouden omschakelen en tussendoor aangepaste couplers gebruiken. Ik begin stilaan te denken dat hij gelijk heeft, dat ze daar nog nooit goed hebben over nagedacht.

----------


## moderator

Ik weet beter...maar bel ze anders even, Leek is gewoon Nederland en ze staan je graag te woord!

----------


## kristofb

dus eigenlijk weet je het ook niet en heb je er net zoals mij er nooit vragen over gesteld.

dit alles is gepost door de vragende partij zelf en niet door mezelf.

----------


## moderator

Waarom trek je zonder enige kennis over wie ik ben en of ik deze vraag al eerder voorbij heb zien komen deze conclusie?

Tijdens een cursus die in het prolyte pand werd gehouden, alweer enige jaren geleden, kwam deze vraag ook ter sprake, mijn reactie over de compatibiliteit is dus niet uit de duim gezogen.
Iets zorgvuldiger reageren wordt bijzonder op prijs gesteld.

Heb je enig idee hoeveel Kilometers er in omloop zijn? Wat een hoeveelheid koppelstukken dat zou moeten worden? Wat dat kost aan ontwikkeling, educatie en kans op blunders dit met zich meebrengt?

----------


## J.S. Coolen

plus dat men een andere oplossing heeft aangedragen (weet niet zeker of het prolyte is) waarbij trussen op een kar staan.
zie link:
http://www.rolight.nl/mambo2/images/...pi%20tekst.jpg

En wat ook prima werkt:
http://www.prolyte.com/accessories/img/acc-515.jpg

volgens mij is kilometers nog erg zacht uitgedrukt. Als je sommige klussen in de Ahoy of Geldredom ziet, waar hele trailers alleen al met truss even langsrijden.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik denk dat we hier voornamelijk praten over een keuze uit het verleden die te veel ellende zou geven om te veranderen.

Als we de truss nu eens vierkante couplers geven?? even ervan uitgaande dat dit lasttechnisch geen probleem zou opleveren. het zou veel te veel gedoe geven..

stel nu dat ze doen wat jij wil? Dan koop ik geen prolyte meer. ik heb dan een magazijn vol prolyte met 45gr koppelingen liggen en daar straks een zelfde hoeveelheid prolyte met koppelingen onder 90gr. dan heb ik eitjes welke of voor 90 aan 90 of 45/45 geschikt zijn. de standaard dus... Maar: dan moet ik ook eitjes hebben welke geschikt zijn voor 45 aan 90 gr.

Ik zie het nut niet.. doe het al jaren op deze manier.. denk dat je te weinig ervaring ermee hebt om hierin handigheid te krijgen. Bij ons gaat het in ieder geval probleemloos. en met een standaard kist eronder van takels of die trussbutlers rijdt je de truss zo tegen elkaar en sla je het vast.

dan nog wat anders. als je de koppelingen onder 90 gr maakt kun je ook nog hebben dat de truss precies verkeert ligt en je het om moet draaien om bij de gaten te kunnen.. 

nee, liever niet

----------


## axs

een gokje...

omdat in het productieproces enkel de mogelijkheid er was om de gaten onder een hoek van 45gr te boren? (bv om redenen van fixatie wanneer de gaten geboord worden).
Misschien door nieuwere technieken nu wel mogelijk, maar dan komt idd het compatibiliteitsprobleem om de hoek kijken...

----------


## moderator

2 Axs:

Dat is geen issue, die hoek.

De koppelstukken werden en worden apart gemaakt en dan in de hoofdbuis gelast. Of het nu 45 of 90 graden is, het maken van dat conische gat gebeurt onder dezelfde hoek, al jaren overigens :-)

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Waarom trek je zonder enige kennis over wie ik ben en of ik deze vraag al eerder voorbij heb zien komen deze conclusie?
> 
> Tijdens een cursus die in het prolyte pand werd gehouden, alweer enige jaren geleden, kwam deze vraag ook ter sprake, mijn reactie over de compatibiliteit is dus niet uit de duim gezogen.
> Iets zorgvuldiger reageren wordt bijzonder op prijs gesteld.



Wederom het antwoord op de verkeerde vraag. De vraag is NIET "waarom verandert Prolyte de hoek van de trusspen-gaten niet?". De vraag is "waarom is er ooit voor gekozen de trusspen-gaten onder een hoek van 45 graden"!!!

----------


## moderator

Het waarom: Het maakt bij X en H series niet uit wat onder of boven gaat worden, niet voor de sterkte in de truss, wel voor hoe het er uit ziet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Wanneer je de ene kant verticaal zou zijn, zou je die kant dus nooit onder kunnen gebruiken...

----------


## jans

> Het waarom: Het maakt bij X en H series niet uit wat onder of boven gaat worden, niet voor de sterkte in de truss, wel voor hoe het er uit ziet
> 
> Wanneer je de ene kant verticaal zou zijn, zou je die kant dus nooit onder kunnen gebruiken...



 
Dit is niet helemaal correct. Indien voor beide wijzes de meesst optimale aanslagmethode wordt toegepast dan mag de de versie apex up 10% zwaarder belast worden ofwel 100% tegen 90% voor de versie met apex down.

----------


## kokkie

> Dit is niet helemaal correct. Indien voor beide wijzes de meesst optimale aanslagmethode wordt toegepast dan mag de de versie apex up 10% zwaarder belast worden ofwel 100% tegen 90% voor de versie met apex down.



Dit is ook niet helemaal correct.
Apex down (punt naar beneden)zou volgens de regels der natuurkunde meer kunnen hebben dan Apex up(punt omhoog). De X en H 30cm serie (40cm wordt niet in X maar alleen in H gemaakt) zijn er overigens in vierkant en driehoek en voor driehoek maakt het dus idd iets uit, maar bedenk je eens wat er gaat gebeuren als je creatief met hoekstukken gaat doen en je hebt de trusspennen niet meer onder een hoek van 45gr. zitten, dan krijg je er nog 100 soorten hoekstukken bij om hetzelfde te kunnen maken als je nu kan!

----------


## jans

[quote=kokkie;492484]Dit is ook niet helemaal correct.
Apex down (punt naar beneden)zou volgens de regels der natuurkunde meer kunnen hebben dan Apex up(punt omhoog). quote]

Beste kokkie,

Ik baseer mijn reactie op de gegevens die door prolyte worden geleverd in dit geval in de technical product edition, part 3 technical maters.
Het hoe en waarom heb ik me nog niet in verdiept, dat hebben ze al voor me gedaan. Ik heb ook gerefereerd naar de aanslagmethodes, wellicht dat dit de beperking met zich mee brengt. Ik houd de gegevens aan zoals ze me verstrekt zijn.

----------


## kokkie

Volgens mij geeft Prolyte geen aparte tabellen voor 'apex up' of 'apex down'. Uiteraard heeft de aanslagmethode er wel mee te maken. In het 'zwarte boekje' kon ik zo gauw niet vinden waar je die 10% verschil gevonden had.

Het beruchtte zwarte boekje, waarin de tekst misschien wel klopt, maar waarin een heleboel 'foute' foto's staan. (wat ik oa tegenkwam: een aanslag methode van een motor in een groundsupport die bij de aanslagmethodes 'not advised' is, een foto van een aanslagmethode die 'advised' is waarbij er krachten op de wandstaven ontstaan en iemand die zichzelf op een verkeerde/levensgevaarlijke manier zekerd)

----------


## SmeP

30/40 truss. Ik denk toch wel het meest gebruikte truss bij de kleinere&middelgrote licht bedrijven.
Mij lijkt de reden dat je met 30/40 truss geen boven/onder of zijkant hebt met pennen in 45gr.
je hoeft niet te kijken hoe je de truss aan elkaar koppelt, de pennen passen altijd, snel bouwen, zonder putten in de grond.

----------


## rinus bakker

HH, kokkie behoort tot de oplettende lezers! :Smile: 

En daaruit blijkt maar weer dat het bij Prolyte ook gewoon mensen zijn.
Ik weet zelf hoe moeilijk het is door je eigen werk of teksten te 'fietsen' 
en er dan fouten of slordigheden uit te fietsen.
De vraag is dan ook eigenlijk niet van wie maakt er nooit fouten,
maar hoeveel % fouten zitten er in alle gemaakte producten / uitgevoerde handelingen....

En wat betreft die pennenrichting:
Litestructures (1978?) was een van de eersten in Europa die met die voor de gebruikers domme plaatsing begon. En iedereen - dus ook Prolyte in de eerste jaren (1986?) - copieerde dat. 
Maar er waren "in den beginne" nog wel dommere penrichtingen in de omloop.... dus waren gebruikers al blij met deze ellende.

Toen ze bij Prolyte 'echte' truss gingen maken werd door sommige mensen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:  aan hen wel duidelijk gemaakt  dat dit domme systeem niet vol te houden zou zijn. 
Maar de trussen die ooit zo werden begonnen zullen eeuwig zo blijven. :Frown: 

Ooit zal er iemand - een beginnend fabrikantje - de lef hebben om alle stommiteiten en tekortkomingen van de eerste lichtingen te gaan verbeteren.  :EEK!: 
Want de "Wet van de Remmende Voorsprong" geldt natuurlijk net zo hard in trussen-land.  :Big Grin:   Dus zal er een slimmerik de draad moeten durven oppakken, en dat wordt dan de volgende *grote trussboer* over ca. 15 jaar.
Er is namelijk heeeeeel wat aan te merken op al die truss-series die her en der gemaakt worden. 
Van A-stralite tot Z-truss allemaal zitten ze in de behoudende of imiterende hoek. Mar niemand heeft de lef om toe te geven dat het ook beter kan dan wat ze nu doen. Eigelijk rijden we nog steeds in T-Fordjes als je het met veel trusstypen vergelijkt. :Big Grin: 

Als we weer uit dit economische dal raken waar we nu in gaan duiken, dan is de kans geboden voor de "Nieuw-Beter-Slimmer-Sterker-Sneller" trusstypes. 
Maar dan moet over een jaar of 5-6 de gebruiker ook eindelijk eens willen leren zijn hoofdvulling te gaan gebruiken.  :Confused: 
Want bij truss staat die meestal op "uit" en staan de hamer-mepspieren alleen maar "aan".  :Mad:   :EEK!:

----------


## kristofb

Misschien moeten we soms wel eens meer als niet-technieker denken zoals hij. Ik heb hem opgebeld en hij was blij dat er uiteindelijk hetzelfde antwoord uitkomt dan hij reeds vermoedde. Ik moest van hem ook zeggen : als er interesse is om mee in dat nieuwe trussensysteem te stappen, mogen ze hem altijd bellen. Hij heeft er al enkele namen voor zoals "Slimme snit truss" of "No Turn Truss" of "gedaan met heffen truss". Hopelijk heeft hij niet te veel mensen slapeloze nachten bezorgd met zijn simpel vraagje.

----------


## djsunnyday

Zal vast genoemd zijn..

Maar als je de pennen horizontaal of verticaal doet. Zijn deze moeilijker eruit te kloppen. 

Tevens moet de truss altijd goed liggen. kwartslag draaien bij vierkant kan al niet dan.

Tevens bij driehoek is nog onhandiger om het er weer uit te kloppen.

sorry als het al is gezegd.

----------


## Highfield

> Zal vast genoemd zijn..
> 
> Maar als je de pennen horizontaal of verticaal doet. Zijn deze moeilijker eruit te kloppen. 
> 
> Tevens moet de truss altijd goed liggen. kwartslag draaien bij vierkant kan al niet dan.
> 
> Tevens bij driehoek is nog onhandiger om het er weer uit te kloppen.
> 
> sorry als het al is gezegd.




Eurotruss, om er nog maar een te noemen, is draaisymmetrisch dus ook dit gaat niet in alle gevallen op.

mvg Harm

----------


## wolters125

Hallo allemaal,

Zelf dacht ik het volgende:
30 en 40 worden meestal gebruikt bij groundsupports.
Sleave block heeft dan bij iedere hoek 2 gelijders. Dit is makkelijker met fabricage en zal minder snel wringen als wanneer de geleiders onder een hoek van 45 graden gemaakt worden.

Denk dat er daarom voor gekozen is om dit te blijven hanteren. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hoop dat mijn gedachte duidelijk is zo?

Mvg,

Niels

----------


## JeroenVDV

Wat was er eerder.. Kip of het ei? 

Denk dat deze kwestie makkelijker is:

Wat was er eerder... Groundsupports of truss?

----------


## Q-av

> Wat was er eerder.. Kip of het ei? 
> 
> Denk dat deze kwestie makkelijker is:
> 
> Wat was er eerder... Groundsupports of truss?



Vind niet dat je hier zo raar over moet doen. 
misschien is het wel een serieus punt geweest bij het ontwerp van de hele lijn.
het is namelijk niet zo dat de X en H series truss waar we het over hebben, de oertruss is en dus duidelijk met een reden zo ontworpen is.

----------


## rinus bakker

Laat ik jullie nu allemaal eens even uit één hardnekkige droom helpen:
er is bij geen enkele van welk "oer-truss" type dan maar ook 
iets aan wat wij nu noemen "ontwerp" gedaan, laat staan aan berekening.
Alles was van _lassen-en-proberen_!
En de opgaves waren dan vaak niet meer dan:
aan 12m overspanning kan zoveel kg verdeeld _of_ zoveel kg puntlast in het midden.

Pas een jaar of 10 na de eerste alu trussen kwamen de vragen van verzekeraars over berekeningen - toen bandjes als AC/DC scheppen aan verzekeringspremie konden besparen bij hun wereldtours begin jaren 80.

----------


## Q-av

> Alles was van _lassen-en-proberen_!



Neem toch aan dat de bouwer wel een bepaald idee had.
En niet dat hij iets in elkaar boetseerde en achteraf bedacht hmmm. laat ik dit eens het dak inhijsen en er lampen en andere meuk inhangen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Je neemt zonder meer te veel aan.
Er moest "zo'n alu ding" komen van links naar rechts.
Dat wat iemand "daar en dan" bij "die en die" gezien had.
En dat was toch ook wel na te maken.......

----------


## Smit-PA

Er is een systeem waar je de truss in elkaar schroeft en niet slaat.
Dit is een koppel systeem voor trussen van verschillende makelaardij.

In elke gat komt een halve prop met hieraan een ringen. Dan kun je door middel van 2 halve maantjes de koppelen. De halve maantjes trek je door een bout bij elkaar en klemmen de trussen aan elkaar.
*
Voordeel:
*- alle merken kunnen aan elkaar dus (type a,b,c)
- geen hamer meer nodig (oorkleppen)
- in elkaar schroeven met een accuboor
- ook iets kromme hoeken passen weer in elkaar

*Nadeel:
-* truss word 5 cm lang bij elke koppeling

(weet niet goed hoe een foto moet invoegen dus maar even zo)
Hyves.net - Always in touch with your friends

----------


## Funmaker

> - alle merken kunnen aan elkaar dus (type a,b,c)



lijkt me al geen goed idee...
hoe kan je dan nog berekenen wat je er aan mag hangen?

----------


## Smit-PA

> lijkt me al geen goed idee...
> hoe kan je dan nog berekenen wat je er aan mag hangen?



Dat berekenen durf ik niks van te zeggen. 
Ze gebruikte het bij me vorige werkgever.
Dit omdat ze daar heel veel verschillende soorten hadden en toch wouden koppelen.

geloof zo uit me hooft dat Stageware uit Dedumsvaart het levert, maar moet even nazoeken.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Dat berekenen durf ik niks van te zeggen. 
> Ze gebruikte het bij me vorige werkgever.
> Dit omdat ze daar heel veel verschillende soorten hadden en toch wouden koppelen.
> 
> geloof zo uit me hooft dat Stageware uit Dedumsvaart het levert, maar moet even nazoeken.



Ik heb over het koppelen van verschillende truss meerdere malen met Prolyte gebeld en die raden het ten strengste af! Certificaten van trussen gelden dan niet meer en je hebt andere doorbuigings eigenschappen. Het berekenen is op deze manier onmogelijk!

_H30V en X30V met elkaar koppelen raadt prolyte al af..._

----------


## Smit-PA

ik weet niet of Harold Reurink van Stageware hier ook ergens op het forum zit. Maar volgens mij kommen die koppel systemen daar vandaan.

----------


## geenstijl21

> ik weet niet of Harold Reurink van Stageware hier ook ergens op het forum zit. Maar volgens mij kommen die koppel systemen daar vandaan.



Zit er een certificaat bij die zelfgebakken rommel??? Gegevens en dergelijke??? Of komt het werkelijk uit een fabriek....

Harold kennende zit hij niet op dit forum.

----------


## Smit-PA

> Zit er een certificaat bij die zelfgebakken rommel??? Gegevens en dergelijke??? Of komt het werkelijk uit een fabriek....
> 
> Harold kennende zit hij niet op dit forum.



Maar wat al zij, Dat week niet want hadden het bij me vorige werkgever. Maar ge er niet van uit. Het was wel een degelijk systeem.

----------


## rinus bakker

Wow....
ik weet nog wel één *klein ?* *ondergeschikt ?* 
*nadeeltje:*

je hebt absoluut geen idee van de sterkte 
van dit soort fantasie-(?) rotzooi!
Dus ...

Wie niet weten wil, moet maar voelen!

----------


## Smit-PA

> Wow....
> ik weet nog wel één *klein ?* *ondergeschikt ?* 
> *nadeeltje:*
> 
> je hebt absoluut geen idee van de sterkte 
> van dit soort fantasie-(?) rotzooi!
> Dus ...
> 
> Wie niet weten wil, moet maar voelen!



Nou kan je wel vertellen dat het hele sterke verbinding waren. Keuring durf ik niks van te zeggen, daar zijn vakmensen voor, maar zo als wij er destijds mee werkten (bedrijf nog steeds) was zeker een prettige koppeling.

----------


## rinus bakker

Op gezette tijden ruik ik ook heeeel erg sterk.
Wordt ook niet gekeurd -
is dan ook geen rigging, maar wel een sch@t-zooi. 
En als je eraf bent is dat ook een heel prettige (ont-)koppeling.

Maar eh - laten we de onzin buiten dit forum houden -
dus ook die sh#t-koppelingen!

----------

